# I Don't Need No Cnc...drilling Jig!



## rbertalotto (Feb 28, 2015)

I make something called a "Cowboy Action Staging Strip"...It requires lots of properly spaced holes. I built a jig to do just that.
Thought you might enjoy it:






You can read about the Staging Strips here:

www.rvbprecision.com


----------



## bpratl (Mar 1, 2015)

Good thinking, neat,quick and precise.


----------

